# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Abastecimiento de Agua potable >  Mejora del abastecimiento de Hellín y del riego de Calasparra

## perdiguera

Tras quitarnos la inversión de la toma del Cenajo, el Marm decide invertir en la mejora de los abastecimientos de núcleos de Hellín y en el riego de Calasparra.
Al menos es lo que dice la noticia de Iagua:

http://iagua.es/2011/01/obras-de-mej...arra-y-hellin/

Algo es algo, después de lo que nos han quitado.

----------


## Antonio Callejas

> Tras quitarnos la inversión de la toma del Cenajo, el Marm decide invertir en la mejora de los abastecimientos de núcleos de Hellín y en el riego de Calasparra.
> Al menos es lo que dice la noticia de Iagua:
> 
> http://iagua.es/2011/01/obras-de-mej...arra-y-hellin/
> 
> Algo es algo, después de lo que nos han quitado.


Hola a todos. Hola Perdiguera.
Las obras del MMARM en Hellín suponen la eliminación de un problema difícil de entender a estas alturas, y es que una población, mejor dicho, dos poblaciones (Las Minas, pedanía de Hellín, El Salmerón, pedanía de Moratalla) sigan suministrándose de agua potable con una toma directa en el lecho del río Segura, sin mayor tratamiento que un rudimentario filtro de arenas.

Las obras consisten en instalar una red de transporte que, partiendo de la tubería en su día instalada para dar suministro a la polémica urbanización denominada "Higuericas" (hoy en día abandonada por sus promotores) llegue hasta las poblaciones de Las Minas y Salmerón, con lo cúal se les dota de agua potable directamente desde la nueva planta potabilizadora de Hellín.
La misma obra contempla diferentes ramales para el mallado de la red que abastece a otras pedanías hellineras como son Agramón, Minateda, La Horca y Cancaríx, que actualmente soportan problemas en verano ante el escaso caudal que por la tuberia actual les llegaba.
Quinientos mil euros es el importe de dicha obra, que sufraga el MMARM con cargo a la partida denominada "obras de emergencia".

Un saludo
Antonio

----------

